# I've been shopping



## OldHippieChick (Oct 23, 2009)

All orders are in play and should be getting most of it by this time next week.

4x2x5 grow tent from ebay 

from hps I ordered the following...
600 watt switchable digital ballast
600 watt HPS 95000 lumins bulb
600 watt MH 72000 lumins bulb
6" cool tube reflector
yo yo 
6" fan
4" can filter and fan combo 
misc clamps adapters and ducting
10) 2 gallon pots
ph / humidity tester
temp gauge

from dope-seeds dot com .....
10) Auto fem Buddah White Dwarf seeds

I'm gona use the MG seed starter that Hamster Lewis had good things to say about...
I'm planning on shadowing his second GJ and using the FF Tiger Bloom.

I still have ? about the ph adjusting and am a bit timid on germinating since my success so far has been 1 for 13. I have been using jiffy pucks but didn't use a heat pad.... I soaked 10 till they dropped and then stuffed em in the jiffy stuff.... I did not do the paper towel. 

If you've got any sage advice please feel free... 

OHC


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 23, 2009)

I was lookin at those auto Buddah White Dwarf seeds, too :hubba:.  Keep us posted .  I think Hamster is growing them.  Or Spearchucker.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 23, 2009)

Yes - HL - I'm afraid he's gona decide I'm stalking him... but you got it... may as well follow a proven recipe. It's all about immediate self gratification for me. I just like the idea of auto fems. And I went with a grow tent because I'm timid about the handyman work needed to convert a med sz closet. As far as heat goes this fall/winter.... planning on just trying to run the exhaust into the room and seeing how that goes. If it's to much or if the filter doesn't kill any smell then I'll break down and run it into the attic. I know I'll have to by next spring anyway....


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 23, 2009)

i'm curious.... when you say you "soaked em till they sunk" how long did it take for them to sink.... from my experience, anything soaked for over 24 hours has been kept to moist and had all oxygen depleted....

also, what 600W MH bulb did you find with 72000 lumens? i've been wanting to switch to a MH for the start of flowering but haven't been able to find a bulb with more than 50-55000 lumens....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 23, 2009)

Fleshstain. From HTG Supply 

Here's what the add said.....
GrowBright High Output 6000K 600 watt MH Conversion bulb
High Output 72,000 Lumens:  Higher Output = Higher Yields! 
6000 Kelvin "Blue" Light Spectrum encourages green, compact and lush plant growth  
20,000 hour average lifespan (one year=8,760 hours) 
Designed Specifically for Plant Growth this bulb is exactly what you need to grow the best plants possible!  
Don't settle for "no-name" generic run-of-the-mill bulbs to grow your favorite plants.  This is a specialty horticultural bulb, made specifically for vegetative plant growth, which has the reputation for being one of the best "grow" lamps on the market!  
The bulb is what delivers the light energy for your plants to grow! Using this GrowBright High Output Horticultural lamp during vegetative plant growth is one of the best things you can do for your plants! 
ONE YEAR WARRANY ON BULB

And I soaked em till they sunk like 12 hrs on one batch of 5 WWs and that's the one that had one doing fine...
On 3 Ice I just soaked em maybe 4 hrs till they dropped and then into the jiffy puck. To be fair - one seed did sprout about an inch high with this batch but I knocked it out of the dirt with the dome cove - feelin' bad about that one.
I was wishy washy on what to do with the other 5 so tried the paper towel in a zip lock overnight and then I put them in the jiffy pot..... NONE of those came up and it's been like 5 days.....can you tell I'm full of doubt?

OHC


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks for the info on that bulb.... i gonna have to check that one out....

a heating pad might help.... if i were you i'd try the paper towel method.... it may improve your germination results since you don't transplant till after you see the taproot sprouting.... i use a 2-foot T5 flouro for my clones and just set the plate on top of the light if i have to start new seeds.... the heat from the light is just enough to heat them without frying.... i also tend to soak my seeds for at least 12 hours, but no more than 24.... sometimes the shell can be a bit thick and the longer soak improves the odds of water penetrating.... scuffing also works good with thick shells....

one other side note.... if your tent is lined in white plastic be sure that it does not emit toxic vapors.... i tried a couple different one's in the past and wound up with almost total losses due to a vapor that was being emitted from the plastic when it heated up a bit.... the newer tents that are lined with mylar do not share this issue thankfully.... just a word of caution....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks - I regret not getting the heating pad. I will try five seeds that way. How long can I keep em in the paper towels and how long can I expect the tap root to be before I should plant..... I'm most blind so thats the main reason I went with the previous method.
The tents one that IS white interior but one here has two and I got em from the same source and I believe that issue was resolved about a year back and those tents were recalled and the toxic vapor issue was resolved. Or so THEY say. Thanks for the concern and advice.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 23, 2009)

or so they say is 100% accurate.... a local store here has the toxic tents for sale at clearance prices and aren't telling people about the fumes....

as for the paper towel method.... this is my way of doing it.... soak seeds 12-24 hours.... it doesn't matter if they float or sink at this point from my past experience....place between a few folded white, non printed, paper towels.... saturate thoroughly and tip the plate to let excess drain off.... cover with another plate and set on heat source.... check 1-2 times daily for sprouting or moisture loss.... transplant when the taproot i 1-3mm long....

i get almost 100% success rates with new seed stock and almost the same with 2-4 year old seed stock with this method....

my 1 word of extreme caution.... when picking up the seeds to transplant use extreme caution not to crush the seed or damage the taproot....


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 23, 2009)

Buying hydro equipment! Funzies!

Great decisions...just thought I'd throw this out there: what about a ppm meter? I noticed that you have a pH and humidity tester but nothing to measure the concentration of your nutrients....not sure how nessesary they are for soil, but for hydro, it's key...

have fun with your new toys when they get to you!


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 23, 2009)

they're more critical with hydro than soil.... i've got a TDS meter that i almost never use.... just err on the side of caution when using the recommended doses and go a bit lower.... for soil that is....


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 23, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> they're more critical with hydro than soil.... i've got a TDS meter that i almost never use.... just err on the side of caution when using the recommended doses and go a bit lower.... for soil that is....


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 23, 2009)

you lose alot of lumes with a coversion bulb


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 23, 2009)

keep us posted with pics


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 23, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> you lose alot of lumes with a coversion bulb


Agreed, thats why I decided on the 600Watt vs 400Watt and went with the more efficient digital ballast. It still far exceeds the reccomended minimum of 5000 per sq ft. 
I'll post a pic as soon as I have it set up and then will move this over to a GJ. Thanks!

CMD420 I don't have a clue about the PPH meter.... The seed starter mix I'm using is suposed to have a very very gentle level of nutes and HL just used FF Tiger Bloom for the second half oh his plant life with his Autos. I don't know.... will evaluate daily as it goes but will def look into these PPH meters. I've got a lil bubbleponics set up for two plants when I get around to sticking my toe into the deep end of that pool.
Thanks!


----------



## dr pyro (Oct 23, 2009)

oops


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> or so they say is 100% accurate.... a local store here has the toxic tents for sale at clearance prices and aren't telling people about the fumes...



On ebay also.  Some even say 'lined with white PVC'.

Usually the cost is a good indicator.  Saving $$$ just to kill your plants does not make $en$e to me.

DD


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 24, 2009)

well guys - of course you could be right but I have been following a well respected forum members  *4* GJs and the man bought 2 of these from the same source and he hasn't had ANY drama and is very very happy with his tents. And the seller has a very respectable rep on ebay. If you end up being right I'll be sure to give you proper kudos. Thanks for the friendly advice.

I hope I didn't come off all crabby - I just wana stress that I didn't pick this tent because it was cheap - but because it has a good rep here IMHO.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

Not saying yours are bad, but that there ARE bad ones out there being sold to unsuspecting folks. 

I had never even heard of this issue till I started researching tents and got directed to the HydroHut web site.  They talked about it in detail and the refunds and what they did to correct the problem.

Then I started looking closer at all tents being offered.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 24, 2009)

Very exciting OHchick...and I thought clothes shopping was fun. I bought two lights yesterday myself. two digital 600 hps..I am now proper for flowering yayaya love ur seed choices. I have some autos going myself. I always germ in a wet paper towels either in tubberware or a plastic baggy in a warm dark area. Very good results.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 24, 2009)

i'm sure yours will be fine.... looking forward to seeing everything set up....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 27, 2009)

:yay: :banana: :2940th_rasta: :dancing: :clap: 
My tent came in and the lights and such are due tomorrow......
wonder how much longer on the seeds..... been 7 days.

I still need to find out about the ph test needs for an auto soil grow if anyone has any feedback? I don't want to buy stock in the company - just want something middle of the road respectable for now.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

very cool I am excited for ya!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 27, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> very cool I am excited for ya!


Thanks 2Dog  - the waiting kills me.... On the up side my lil WW baby gurl is happy and even the lil seedling I tried to murder is on the rebound. Maybe she will be my little seed that could :baby:,


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 27, 2009)

if it makes u feel any better I have been waiting on a keif box for weeks...:hairpull:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 27, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> GrowBright 600 watt ......ONE YEAR WARRANY ON BULB


 
OHC last year i had a grow bright 600 hps burn up 1/2 way through my 2nd cycle w/ it. called tony @ htgs he had new one waiting on porch next day. great customer service. anyhow im ready for this grow. subscribing


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 28, 2009)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> OHC last year i had a grow bright 600 hps burn up 1/2 way through my 2nd cycle w/ it. called tony @ htgs he had new one waiting on porch next day. great customer service. anyhow im ready for this grow. subscribing


 
Well that makes me feel great - Tony was the one who walked me through my order with loads of suggestions and threw in the ducting for free. So far I have nothing but praise for that guy and HTG. Not so crazy about the website because if anything is out of stock you can't even read the description - but if you call they can tell you when it's expected on the shelf. Thanks for the feedback docfishwrinkle  . I'll post a pic once all arives and is set up and then we'll get this grow going in the GJ section. 
:yay:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 28, 2009)

dr pyro said:
			
		

> you lose alot of lumes with a coversion bulb




What you mean by loosing Lumena with a conversion bulb.?
I order a 400 watt conversion bulb
Glow Power Super Horticultural Lamp
MH-T400/Ho/6K
Cool Spectrum 6,500 Kelven

So your saying that this isn't a good light.?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 28, 2009)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> What you mean by loosing Lumena with a conversion bulb.?
> I order a 400 watt conversion bulb
> Glow Power Super Horticultural Lamp
> MH-T400/Ho/6K
> ...


 
I don't know how to explain it - maybe someone else will chime in. I couldn't find a spec on your bulb to compare it with a standard MH bulb. All I know is that the conversion bulb I bought drops like 25% in lumins - it's all about the lumins per sq ft of grow space and 5000 lumins per sq ft seems to be the minimum from what I've read .... so my 2x4 space is 8 sq ft and 8x5000=40000 lumins minimum so I'm way over but I hear more is better so we'll see.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Oct 28, 2009)

When I started out in door growing yr or so ago I was told that it would be fine and I wouldn't need to change to a MH system and so time went on and I bought a 1000 watt Hps system and can't get another system intil after the Ba humbug season is over and chim in the New year and then I got to explain this to my better half  on why I need to change to MH..

Next year I growing outside with FREE LGHT and that IT !!!!!
Max out my patients, Me,Myself and I and that 12 plants..:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Oct 29, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I still need to find out about the ph test needs for an auto soil grow if anyone has any feedback? I don't want to buy stock in the company - just want something middle of the road respectable for now.



Autos need the same ph as regular strains... for soil I keep my ph between 6.3-6.5...This is the one I hve...it works well enough>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html   as always xx to tt


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 29, 2009)

whats witt the 600 fab? mines in the mail lol i said to hell with the 400 sold it at a rip off price like the nice person i am got me a bargin digi 600 watt hps mh combo


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 29, 2009)

So my light and vent stuff came today . The plan is to spend the weekend setting all up and testing for temp control etc... the seeds are still in the mail or so I hope....

Was reading around here on the grow room set ups - many - some intense reads - with diagrams, floor plans, breaker talk, electrician talk etc.... makes me feel so girly - I've been fretting on how I am going to *decorate *my "room" for all the upcoming celebrations (halloween, b'day, turkey day, christmas and new years ) hehehehehe
I'm such a left brainer.


----------



## fleshstain (Oct 29, 2009)

can't wait to see how it looks.... the main thing to remember when setting it up is to make sure you have a breaker that can handle the amps....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been identifying the breakers in the fuse box. From what I read on line a 15A breaker should support 1440 watts max. which is 80% capacity.  I've decided to drill a hole wide enough for a industrial strenght extension cord into the unused guest room through its closet that backs into my tents closet. So my light is 600watt but I cant find how many more watts are needed. Hmmmm got a 6" inline duct fan and a 4" inline fan and filter.... what else needs electricity.... digital timer and what else? Anyone out there with the insight I'm looking for?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 30, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Autos need the same ph as regular strains... for soil I keep my ph between 6.3-6.5...This is the one I hve...it works well enough>>>hxxp://www.eseasongear.com/ph600.html as always xx to tt


 
Thanks Hamster.... $22.50 and free shipping. Not bad not bad  .
? So I test the soil for 6.3-6.5 or the water I'm putting in the soil?

Whatcha doin' in TX Ham? I KNOW you didn't come for the smoke!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 1, 2009)

Please forgive grainy pics.....
So here I sit wondering what to do next. As you can see I have a lot of stuff here but no practical experience in installation. So the original plan was to hook up the filter on the left using the 4" to 6" converter and attaching the 6" end to the cool tube. Reversing the process on the other end connecting the cool tube to the exhaust fan and from there - out of the tent. My first thought is that these 6to4 duct reducers are sure taking up a lot of width in the tent. Is there an alternative? Also, where do I install the intake can fan? I would assume down low but it's 6" and I see all my vents down low are 4". Will I be giving up performance if I used one of the reducers on it? And what's a good sequence? I'd guess yoyos then light then filter then exhaust fan.... and if I can the reducers whats an alternative? Notice I've got loads of the 6"flexible exhaust hose. Can I use a clamp and just jimmy rig clamp the 6" hose to the four inch outlets in the filter and fan? I really don't want to trash up the look.... Ideas? 

Once again, the reoccuring theme with me is "timid". I know once I get past this first experience, I'll have grown some nuts/guts that'll serve me well in the future.... but I could sure use some guidance from someone / ANYone out there..... thanks people. I appreciate your help. Sincerely, OHC


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 1, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> if it makes u feel any better I have been waiting on a keif box for weeks... :hairpull:



Are all these online merchants a bunch of potheads?   I'm with both of you...   I ordered (and PAID for) a new bong and a glass pipe from a place on the 'net called Chunky Pipes cuz they had good prices and nice stuff...  a week and a half later I got an email saying they were out of the bong I ordered...:hairpull:  and did I want something else...  for MORE $$$...   Hmmmm...   I don't THINK so...  so I cancelled my order and to their credit, or rather MY credit they did give me a refund...  So I did more research and I got my NEW bong in the mail Halloween... Yipee~!   

Your setup sounds great OHC...  VERY nice gear.  Your babies will be off and running in no time...  I dunno much about tent setups...  I'm sure someone will come along with tent growing experience.  imho your filter looks really small for the # of plants and smell you're likely to generate late in flowering.  You should use the strongest, 6" fan to pull air first through your filter followed by your cool tube, preferable without any reduction...  Use your other fan for an intake to blow cool air from your outer room or from some duct coming from near an open window etc...  If you only have 4" holes in the ceiling of the tent you might consider trying to modify those to 6"....   I've heard of other growers doing this with tents...   I would imagine a razor blade and some good duct tape would do the trick...  you would only need to make a slit maybe on both sides of the 4" hole  to widen it 2" so you can run your 6" duct through the tent...  and use black duct tape to seal out light around the exhaust duct...  eventually up through your ceiling next spring...

Peace!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 1, 2009)

dirty that box still isnt here I filed a claim and dude emailed me today saying it had been sent out he also refunded me the shipping his idea not mine but still I ordered it weeks ago and I have stuff waiting to be keifed...lol


----------



## Locked (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow...I just realized I think better stoned then sober...and I am not stoned for sure...I don't use filters so my answer cld be very wrong but lets gve it a shot anyway... 

My not high brain thinks that it wld be a waste to pull fresh air from outside the tent, pass that air through the cool tube and then filter that clean air...waste of filter...so after doing some online research I wld  think the plan wld be to pull the air from inside the tent through the filter and then exhaust that air out of the tent...not sure how to include the cool tube in the design though. Hopefully someone who use carbon filters will chime in...I wld set up everything and run it for 12 hours or so to see where your temps are at...you might not need to run any air through the cool tube at this time of the year...or you might need another fan for the cool tube...or I cld be in serious weed withdrawal and be talking out my butt..... I will sleep on it and check back in tomorrow night from my HOME....feels good to say that...sorry if I was no help at all....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 1, 2009)

Go home, sleep in your own bed and get stoned and come back tomorrow Ham.... much respect. The fresh air coming in will not be connected to the filter at all. The air in the tent will first go through the filter drawn through the cool tube by the fan on the other side and out the tent. 

DOS : ya think? Just how big a filter do I need for a 40 cubic ft space? Keep in mind these are gona be autos.... thinking I might go with germinating 5 and see how that goes in that space.... 

Oh and 2Dog and DOS - I'm just being impatient - someone pointed out that their order only took 9 BUSINESS days and here I am paceing the floor when it's just now been 6 BUSINESS days.... I'm just being dramatic. You two though - I feel for you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

:ciao:   *OldHippieChck*...:48:


Thanks  for  inviteing  me  to  visit....sounds  as  though  you  have  everything  in order...well accept the  beans.:giggle:..they  will  come  sometimes  can  take  up  to  30  days..i  know  thtas  not  what  ya  wanna  here..but  just  hang  in there  thell  come..as  PH  in  soil  I  run  mine 6.5-7.0  and I  dont  test  my  water  as  I  get it  from  a  water  station...its  5  gallon  jugs of  RO  water  PH  at  6.8....when I  think  I  have  an  issue  with  a plant  I  first  check  its  PH..( PH  is  everything...ssy it  with me)  PH is everything!!!  I  saturate the container  real well....let  sit  for  30  min....then  run  more  PH  ballanced  water  threw  and  collect  the run  off and  test  this...I  use  a  Millwaukke(sp)  digital meter..as  for  the  jiffy  pucks  I  use  them  as well  but  find  the propagation  matt is  needed...Okay  cant  wait  to  see it  filled  with  autos:lama:  Im  a  pulling  up  my  Milk crate  Loading  my  :bong1:  and  :watchplant:



and  Im a  doing  the  Bean  dance 4U :banana:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 1, 2009)

4u2smOke, I couldn't hear a thing you said - was to busy stareing at the poor lil orphan boy avatar. Poor guy looks like he needs a meal and some clothes. Are those bones I see? He looks hot to - down right sweatty if you ask me - maybe we need to start a collection and send him a fan as well. You are such the humanitarian for bringing his plight to our attention. Bless you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah   I  look  good  huh?   Im  in  my Birthday suite

<<<<<<

and  waveing  at  ya:ciao:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 3, 2009)

My Milwaukee ph6000 came and I tested the soil in my lil WW that day and it said 6.4. But after rereading your post I tested this morning and after a good watering I'm at 7.1. I also just tested the water.... tap I let sit out for 24hrs and it's reading 7.8. Now here's my dilema, I didn't order any of this calibrating fluid. I've got the one package that came with it. It also came with a card that said it had been calibrated on 8/5/09. So am I being cheap and should I be calibrating this thing everytime I use it? 
Also, I'm so baffled with the water issue..... should I be buying distilled water or can I just use what comes out of the pipe if I treat it with something from a fish store to remove chlorine and some ph up or ph down in this case? Thanks for the feedback people..... always appreciated even if I forget to mention every time. xox
OHC


----------



## Droopy Dog (Nov 8, 2009)

OHC

You will need some calibration solution at the very least the 7.01 and perhaps the 4.01 if your meter has 2 point calibration (mine does).

You also need some solution to store the tip of your meter in.  DO NOT LET IT DRY OUT!!!!  Bad juju for the meter!:holysheep: 

They sell special storage solution, but also mention that the 7.01 solution will work just as well.  They (this is all from the Milwaukee web site), also say do not store the tip in either ionized or distilled water.

Check out eseasongear.com for the best prices on meters and solutions, and they also have lots of info on caring for your meter.  Go onsite, look up your meter and they will pretty well clue you in on what you need.

I got everything to be on the safe side (I have the Milwaukee SM-101), but after using it, I think all that is needed is the calibration solutions and the cleaning solution.

Also, don't forget extra batteries.:hubba:   One of the reasons I picked the SM-101 was that it uses standard 9v batteries that I can snag anywhere.

Hope this helps some.

DD


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 8, 2009)

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> OHC
> 
> You will need some calibration solution at the very least the 7.01 and perhaps the 4.01 if your meter has 2 point calibration (mine does).
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the help DD
I went ahead and ordered the calibration solution last week while I was ordering some flanges for the tent. I'll look into the cleaning solution and back up batteries. Yeah I did read and obey the instructions to store the tip in water.... I just use tap water for now. I'm shocked to learn that the ph in my city water is so high. I may be shopping around for a bottled water supplier. Thanks for responding. 
OHC


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

the tap water ph around here is right at 9.5-9.8 year round.... pretty low ppms though.... usually right around 150ppm....


----------

